# Editing Posts



## David Pence (Aug 3, 2014)

Editing posts is currently broken. It seems that the current vBulletin and PHP5.5 don't get along so well.

I'm to either downgrade PHP, or install the current beta of vBulletin.

I'll decide ASAP.

Well, I can edit this post, so, it worked.


----------

